# Deleting Photo Albums



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

I can't find an option to completely delete a photo album? 

The individual images can be removed, but not the main folder?


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

I have the same issue, plus I can't delete the pictures either.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm not really sure how I did it now, but I think I clicked on the photo itself, and then I was able to delete it. But I could be wrong. And I also had to give a reason for deleting it, which was kind of annoying.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Hmmm, I'll try that.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Nope didn't work, all I have been able to do is edit the pictures, which let me select a small part and crop it so it doesn't show anything.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

It was very difficult to figure out. I had to click through all our settings over and over again. 

To me, it should be one of the first options.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

From my end it looks like you got it.

"minimalME has not added any albums yet."


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

Interesting! 🤨

When I go to my profile, under 'albums', it still shows up.

And even if I click the little box in the upper left corner of the folder to 'choose an action', delete is not one of the options.



CharlieParker said:


> From my end it looks like you got it.
> 
> "minimalME has not added any albums yet."


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

I get the same as CharlieParker when I look OP, so they are definitely deleted x


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

I can't see any of them except Charlie. I would figure that a mod (if anyone) could see them, as sometimes we can see things that are deleted. I think you guys are safe, although I have to say I am disappointed that I missed out!


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

...


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

minimalME said:


> Well, it's unfortunate.
> 
> I'm a very private person. And a self-admittedly insecure, awkward person.
> 
> ...


Ugh. I loved that you shared, though it shouldn't have been with that guy obviously now.

I thought you looked great and the artistic touch wasn't lost on me or many others.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

@minimalME ...I was delighted to see your gorgeous photos. And please know that my compliments are sincere. 

Only a couple of members have seen my ugly mug before, and you inspired me to temporarily be bold and remove the cat-ears for you (and just a couple others) in return. It really was lovely to connect your posts with a real human, whose views, thoughts, and music selections are valued.

I am saddened to learn that you were hurt by comments of the person. Obviously it's misguided for me to suggest not to feel embarrassed, as you are going to feel how you will, but for what it's worth, I can't understand why you would have anything to be embarrassed about. From my view, it was absolutely touching to see you!

Here's hoping that you return soon. In the mean-time though, thank you for what you bring to TAM.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

minimalME said:


> Well, it's unfortunate.
> 
> I'm a very private person. And a self-admittedly insecure, awkward person.
> 
> ...


NO!!!! Don't go! You got many many more positive comments than anything negative - just focus on THAT, and ignore anything that makes you feel insecure!!

You were perfect because you were being YOURSELF!!!!!


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Ugly mug.

Catwoman has a sense of humor.😉


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

ConanHub said:


> Ugly mug.
> 
> Catwoman has a sense of humor.😉


RIGHT!?!?!


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

minimalME said:


> Well, it's unfortunate.
> 
> I'm a very private person. And a self-admittedly insecure, awkward person.
> 
> ...


Please don't! I started to be more open to real conversation because of you.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

@minimalME , I've missed you and found this. I'm so, so sorry that POS (whoever it is) did this to you. Didn't see the posts he made. Rest assured that karma is a lady to be reckoned with.

Hope you will eventually come back.


----------

